# Binari e USE

## zUgLiO

Come faccio a sapere, binario alla mano, con che USE è stato compilato? o meglio, come fa emerge a saperlo?

Esempio:

Io compilo pacchetti con CFLAGS generiche da un pc, poi da un altro pc molto scarso importo via NFS quella directory e la uso come PKGDIR

dando un semplice emerge -u -k eccetera.

Fino a qui tutto ok, ha sempre funzionato, ma il dubbio che ho è come fa a sapere emerge che quel pacchetto è stato compilato con determinate USE dall'altro pc?

Pensavo che ci fosse qualche informazione all'interno dei singoli pacchetti..ma nulla..

Qualcuno mi spiega l'arcano? Anche perchè mi sarebbe utile per un programmino che mi serve per cancellare pacchetti vecchi e per masterizzarne alcuni.

Grazie

----------

## xchris

una volta installato nel tree /var/db/pkg per ogni pacchetto installato dovrebbe esserci il file IUSE e USE.

Il file IUSE specifica quali USE supporta.

Il file USE quali sono state usate.

o ho capito male la richiesta?  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## zUgLiO

ok, questo nel pc che ha generato i pacchetti, ma quell'altro come cavolo fa a saperlo?

Non hanno quelle dir in comune..

----------

## xchris

suppongo che nel binario ci sia appeso l'enviroment del sistema di partenza.

se poi lo emergi dovresti trovarti i file IUSE e USE.

ciao

----------

## zUgLiO

 *xchris wrote:*   

> suppongo che nel binario ci sia appeso l'enviroment del sistema di partenza.
> 
> 

 

lo pensavo anche io, ma in che modo è appeso? posso leggerlo io in qualche modo?

Grazie per le risposte xchris   :Smile: 

----------

## xchris

non in modo semplice che io sappia...ma non mi sono mai interessato molto di binari.

portage usa il modulo xpak per scompattare tutto....

ci sarebbe da fare un tool  :Very Happy: 

appena posso mi interesso un po'

ciao

----------

## zUgLiO

 *xchris wrote:*   

> non in modo semplice che io sappia.

 

azz   :Sad: 

Allora per adesso lascio perdere il disocrso USE e binari..grazie lo stesso   :Smile: 

----------

## xchris

non disperare...

io i binari non li uso mai e potrei aver detto inesattezze...

magari c'e' qualcuno + informato  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

